# Working at GEMS Wellington Academy - Silicon Oasis



## Shockwaves84 (Mar 31, 2015)

*GEMS Wellington Academy - Silicon Oasis*

Hi all,

I'm starting a job in September as a Teacher in the GEMS Wellington Academy - Silicon Oasis.

Just wondering if anyone else is? Or if anyone is currently been out there a year or two and has any tips/advise?

Looking forward to hearing from all newbie teachers!

Many thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Birminghamteacher (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Ryan I will be joining you in September working at Gems silicon oasis can't wait


----------



## Shockwaves84 (Mar 31, 2015)

What subject?

Do you know any details about when you're going out?

What your name? Or do I call you Brummie...?!


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey,

I'm starting at GEMS Wellington Academy Al Khail in September. It's not far from Silicon Oasis... in fact, I think that the staff at my new school live in Silicon Oasis. I may be wrong though.

- Matthew


----------



## Shockwaves84 (Mar 31, 2015)

What Subject are you Matthew?

Ryan


----------



## Birminghamteacher (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi both, 

You can call me Lauren haha

Im teaching Primary and have been told il be flying out around the 19th of August. What about you?


----------



## derekmines (Jun 16, 2013)

Can't speak for Al Khail but GEMS DSO has some of the best facilities of any school in Dubai, my stepdaughter attends there, as do several colleague's children and I have a number of friends who are TAs there.
All speak positively about GEMS as an employer and the school as a place to work.

Congratulations on the appointment(s)


----------



## Shockwaves84 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks Derek.

Gives me a bit of confidence about the big move.


----------



## Shockwaves84 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Dubai*



Birminghamteacher said:


> Hi both,
> 
> You can call me Lauren haha
> 
> Im teaching Primary and have been told il be flying out around the 19th of August. What about you?


Hi Lauren

I've only just sent in my contract. Not heard anything about when I'm heading out.

Are they booking the flight for you or sorting it yourself?

Ryan


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

I'll be teaching Music at GEMS Al Khail. Very excited. As far as I'm aware, all the flights / accommodation gets sorted in June... but I may be wrong.


----------



## Shockwaves84 (Mar 31, 2015)

Cool. Good to know cheers.

Ryan


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi guys, sorry to bring up an old thread! Just wondering how your first year has gone here? I have an interview for a teaching role here to start in September and curious how it is.

Also, what is the staff accommodation like?

Thank you for any help 

P.S. Hope your first year has went well!


----------



## Shockwaves84 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi.

I didn't manage to get out there. They screwed me over a few weeks before. After signing a contract, got all my certificates stamped and getting myself mentally prepared they withdrew their offer. Plus deleted and blocked from a Facebook group they had set up. Not impressed.

Be careful.


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

That's very worrying :/ any reason at all given? Change in circumstances either end?


----------



## Shockwaves84 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yea a change of situation their end. But I was the only one to be cut. Just wasn't a good feeling.


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

That's worried me, if I accept their job it means having no job here!

Better keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## teacherteach (Jan 23, 2016)

Shockwaves84 said:


> *GEMS Wellington Academy - Silicon Oasis*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Hi,

How are you finding things? 

I've an interview coming up with them and am pretty nervous! I've heard contrasting report about the interview. Some say that the interview is bit of a formality but plenty of others have said that they were rejected after the interview!

Also, what's your accommodation like?


----------



## teacherteach (Jan 23, 2016)

Azza3k said:


> Hi guys, sorry to bring up an old thread! Just wondering how your first year has gone here? I have an interview for a teaching role here to start in September and curious how it is.
> 
> Also, what is the staff accommodation like?
> 
> ...


How'd your interview go?


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

Really well! Even though people slate the school for being a 'business' they seem like just what a British academy are pushing for, but look after you better.

Just waiting to hear back regarding contracts and my partners job.

How about you?


----------



## teacherteach (Jan 23, 2016)

Same. Went well! Very, very excited now! 

The school looks wonderful and I just want to get out there tomorrow! It's going to be a long wait to get to the summer!


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

Happy days! Same here, just want to be on a flight yesterday!

Have you heard back from them today?


----------



## mrr1 (Feb 13, 2016)

I have an interview on Monday, how was it?


----------



## NQTexplorer (May 14, 2016)

Hi All,
Just wondering how your interviews went. I had an interview for another GEMS school today - I think it's opening in Al Barsha in September. I was pretty much offered the job on the spot, I was told to expect contracts by Monday! Any info or advice from anyone?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

NQTexplorer said:


> Hi All,
> Just wondering how your interviews went. I had an interview for another GEMS school today - I think it's opening in Al Barsha in September. I was pretty much offered the job on the spot, I was told to expect contracts by Monday! Any info or advice from anyone?


I'm a little confused 3.18pm you had a job offer with Gems at a school you think is in Al Barsha. An hour later you've been "pretty much offered" the job. Very different in this part of the world. Without a formal offer letter you have a little more than zero. Without a signed contract you don't have a job. 

Sorry to be harsh but that's the way it is. Be careful to check what you think you have and what you really have are the same...... Good luck but for sure be prepared for a reality check.


----------



## NQTexplorer (May 14, 2016)

Roxtec Blue said:


> I'm a little confused 3.18pm you had a job offer with Gems at a school you think is in Al Barsha. An hour later you've been "pretty much offered" the job. Very different in this part of the world. Without a formal offer letter you have a little more than zero. Without a signed contract you don't have a job.
> 
> Sorry to be harsh but that's the way it is. Be careful to check what you think you have and what you really have are the same...... Good luck but for sure be prepared for a reality check.


Apologies - I've just worded them differently. I had my interview this morning, was offered the job and told to expect the contract by Monday. Obviously nothing is ever set in stone until you've signed a contract - this is my first time in a forum, so please go easy on me!

I'd still like to know any current info or advice regarding teaching overseas if you have any?


----------



## SGambs (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi all, I would really like to know what subjects you are teaching. I am looking at moving out there next year August 17. I am currently doing an MA in Social Anthropology whilst I supply teach. I have been looking at jobs but humanities in particular Sociology, Psychology hardly seem to come up. I am familiar with DSO as my husband has been living there since January 2015 so I visit most breaks. Thanks Sarita


----------



## mkamranasif (Jul 18, 2016)

can you guys get my sons into the school, they will be coming to dubai in about a month. My Boys are 3.5 and 6.5 years old


----------



## Mrs_AI (8 mo ago)

So sorry to revive an old thread but is there anyone who currently works at GEMS WSO?
I'd like to have some information about what the teacher accommodation is like in 2022 and how close it is to the school.


----------

